# Burton custom toe strap buckle loose



## Notebender (Jan 16, 2012)

My toe strap buckle wiggle quite a bit, although the strap is on tight.

Anyone know what's up with them?:dunno:


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I have this problem too, the toe strap wiggles of when landing hard on boxes and rails or casing a jump. does anyone know a fix to that?


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

i had the same problem too . I just called burton and asked for smaller ones and they sent me some.


----------



## Notebender (Jan 16, 2012)

It's the buckle on the the toe strap. The metal piece that you feed he strap into.

The strap does get loose, the buckle can hold it, but the buckle itself wiggled and seems loose


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you checked the screw that holds down the buckle to the toe strap? It could be loose. Also, you might want to put a tiny dab of BLUE loctite on it.

I have the Cartels and I noticed the screws were a tad loose but I didn't have the problem of wiggling buckles.

Every now and then I did notice that the toe strap would shift on my boot when I land bigger jumps. But this only happens on my rear foot and after several hours of riding. I think it's because of the snow getting inside the mechanism or freezing over the course of the day.


----------

